# Messi vuole lasciare il PSG. Il padre chiama il Barça



## admin (14 Marzo 2022)

Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.


----------



## bmb (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.


Le lacrime di giugno le ha messe in un barattolo per utilizzarle di nuovo tra tre mesi


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.


Messi piu forte di Diego,multi cit...Questo,uscito dalla zona confortevole di Barcellona,pur avendo ormai gli anni che ha,ha dimostrato di perdersi nell'anonimato,cosa peraltro già nota,dato che accadeva pure in nazionale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2022)

Sarà anche finito, ma io comunque al posto di Brahim Diaz ci farei un pensierino


----------



## Maravich49 (14 Marzo 2022)

Che sogno se riuscissimo a prenderlo, sarebbe un segnale fortissimo.
Però impossibile.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Messi piu forte di Diego,multi cit...Questo,uscito dalla zona confortevole di Barcellona,pur avendo ormai gli anni che ha,ha dimostrato di perdersi nell'anonimato,cosa peraltro già nota,dato che accadeva pure in nazionale.


Vero. Se giocava fuori da quella squadra se li sognava 7 palloni d'oro. 

Al contrario Ronaldo ha dimostrato di fare la differenza ovunque.


----------



## Davidoff (14 Marzo 2022)

Che fesso a lasciare il Barcellona, era scontato che finisse così. Sono curioso di vedere se i blaugrana se lo riprenderanno, ora che hanno una squadra giovane in rampa di lancio, per me sarebbe un errore.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.


Minkiarumma resterà a giocare con verratti.
Le ambizioni . -cit-


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Messi piu forte di Diego,multi cit...Questo,uscito dalla zona confortevole di Barcellona,pur avendo ormai gli anni che ha,ha dimostrato di perdersi nell'anonimato,cosa peraltro già nota,dato che accadeva pure in nazionale.



in nazionale ha fatto 80 gol (e una cinquantina di assist), togli gli europei che giocano con andorra e lussemburgo ogni anno e poi vedi quanti ne hanno fatti di più, siamo nel 2022 e ancora c'è sta leggenda che messi in nazionale sia una specie di giovinco, anche dopo una copa america vinta da trascinatore che l'argentina non vinceva da 30 anni.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Marzo 2022)

Se non fosse che per averlo in rosa bisognerebbe fare molteplici mutui, sarebbe da considerare. Ma sappiamo tutti che sogna di giocare nell'inter


----------



## hiei87 (14 Marzo 2022)

Se ha ancora passione e voglia di giocare a calcio, farebbe bene a ridursi drasticamente l'ingaggio e scegliere un progetto stimolante. Dall'altra parte, non so a quale grande squadra ora come ora potrebbe far gola questo Messi.
In ogni caso, dal psg è quasi impossibile comprare.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> in nazionale ha fatto 80 gol (e una cinquantina di assist), togli gli europei che giocano con andorra e lussemburgo ogni anno e poi vedi quanti ne hanno fatti di più, siamo nel 2022 e ancora c'è sta leggenda che messi in nazionale sia una specie di giovinco, anche dopo una copa america vinta da trascinatore che l'argentina non vinceva da 30 anni.


Capirai,pure Crespo e Batistuta hanno fatto 60 gol in nazionale,raccontami pure già che ci sei dei mondiali totalmente anonimi che ha giocato.


----------



## Kayl (14 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Capirai,pure Crespo e Batistuta hanno fatto 60 gol in nazionale,raccontami pure già che ci sei dei mondiali totalmente anonimi che ha giocato.


e con un'argentina che tra centrocampo e attacco non è mai stata tanto qualitativa tra l'altro. Avevano almeno 5 punte da oltre 20 gol.


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Capirai,pure Crespo e Batistuta hanno fatto 60 gol in nazionale,raccontami pure già che ci sei dei mondiali totalmente anonimi che ha giocato.



quindi van basten è un fallito, buono a sapersi


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.


Lo sa che l'hanno proiettato sul Duomo? L'Inda è in salute e pronta a offrirgli un ingaggio monstre.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Capirai,pure Crespo e Batistuta hanno fatto 60 gol in nazionale,raccontami pure già che ci sei dei mondiali totalmente anonimi che ha giocato.


Altri 2 nomi di giocatori scarsi hai fatto...
comunque argentina è andato spesso in finale.
Poi va bhe Higuain di turno sbagliava il rigore ed la colpa in automatico andava a messi.. mi sembra giusto


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> quindi van basten è un fallito, buono a sapersi


Van Basten ha vinto un'europeo da assoluto protagonista e poi ha smesso di giocare,mica una ridicola coppa America,con me non attacchi,ma sei milanista tu????Ti permetti il lusso di denigrare il Re?


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.


C'erano pochi dubbi sul fatto che sarebbe stato un fallimento.

Comunque, penso che il PSG di Leonardo sia il peggior club della storia del calcio per rapporto tra soldi spesi e risultati ottenuti.

Quest'anno con Messi Wijnaldum Donnarumma e Sergio Ramos si sono proprio superati. Complimenti.

PS: Leo resta uno dei grandi geni del calcio, ha regalato meraviglie uniche, ma come capita a tutti ha imboccato la via del declino da qualche anno. Doveva succedere prima o poi, anche a lui.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Altri 2 nomi di giocatori scarsi hai fatto...
> comunque argentina è andato spesso in finale.
> Poi va bhe Higuain di turno sbagliava il rigore ed la colpa in automatico andava a messi.. mi sembra giusto


Parliamo,ripeto,dei mondiali anonimi che ha giocato.Chi si permette il lusso di paragonare Messi a Diego ha visto il secondo solo su youtube,e tra l'altro dovrebbe pure essere più che sufficiente.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahahahah. Prepariamo i popcorn. Per me sarà lo stesso PSG a cacciarlo, il danno di immagine è enorme.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Parliamo,ripeto,dei mondiali anonimi che ha giocato.Chi si permette il lusso di paragonare Messi a Diego ha visto il secondo solo su youtube,e tra l'altro dovrebbe pure essere più che sufficiente.



Ma tu che ne sai, tu sei un boomer. Le avesse prese Messi le legnate che ha preso Diego, avrebbe cambiato sport dopo due partite piangendo come un bambino.


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Van Basten ha vinto un'europeo da assoluto protagonista e poi ha smesso di giocare,mica una ridicola coppa America,con me non attacchi,ma sei milanista tu????Ti permetti il lusso di denigrare il Re?



ah capisco, i mondiali quindi valgono solo per messi  

non denigro nessuno stai calmo, semmai sei te che stai denigrando messi, il punto è che a volte non vi rendete conto che screditate giocatori con argomenti che potrebbero benissimo essere usati per altre leggende, tipo appunto Van Basten che ai mondiali ha segnato la bellezza di 0 gol riuscendo perfino a fallire la qualificazione una volta. penso e spero di essere stato chiaro adesso


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> quindi van basten è un fallito, buono a sapersi



Van Basten ha potuto giocare solo un mondiale rispetto alle 4-5 partecipazioni anonime di Leuccio. Non mischiamo capre e cavoli.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma tu che ne sai, tu sei un boomer. Le avesse prese Messi le legnate che ha preso Diego, avrebbe cambiato sport dopo due partite piangendo come un bambino.


Possiamo anche dire avesse preso le botte di Van Basten.

Chissà il buon Messi con una marcatura alla Bruno o alla Gentile che fine avrebbe fatto.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Possiamo anche dire avesse preso le botte di Van Basten.
> 
> Chissà il buon Messi con una marcatura alla Bruno o alla Gentile che fine avrebbe fatto.



Sarebbe uscito dopo 10 minuti tra le lacrime. La stessa cosa per Cristina.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Possiamo anche dire avesse preso le botte di Van Basten.
> 
> Chissà il buon Messi con una marcatura alla Bruno o alla Gentile che fine avrebbe fatto.


Già. Diventa difficile paragonare campioni di epoche diverse.
Comunque Messi è tutt'altro che una fighetta in campo.
Certo quello di ora è calato, ma al suo apice era una bestia anche sul piano atletico e di botte ne prendeva eccome.


----------



## malos (14 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Van Basten ha vinto un'europeo da assoluto protagonista e poi ha smesso di giocare,mica una ridicola coppa America,con me non attacchi,ma sei milanista tu????Ti permetti il lusso di denigrare il Re?


Ahahahah immaginavo ti alterassi. Comunque il Cigno non si tocca.


----------



## ilPresidente (14 Marzo 2022)

Non scherziamo. Viene da COVID e infortuni vari. Gioca a destra e non tuttocampista. Ha fatto assist e gol in CL. Messi é enorme. 
paga la mancanza di equilibrio e l’ambiente non facile per nessuno. Non credo si tratti di zona di comfort. Ha appena vinto una coppa così così in Sud America ed é fresco pallone d’oro. Contestare Messi non esiste per gli annni di calcio regalati.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già. Diventa difficile paragonare campioni di epoche diverse.
> Comunque Messi è tutt'altro che una fighetta in campo.
> Certo quello di ora è calato, ma al suo apice era una bestia anche sul piano atletico e di botte ne prendeva eccome.



Non credo abbia mai preso le botte che prendevano Diego e Marco. Ovvio che le ha prese, stiamo pur parlando del giocatore più forte della passata decade, ma nulla in confronto alle botte da orbi di una volta.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.


Quello che volete ragazzi, ma ad oggi si è visto Ronaldo fare la differenza ovunque sia andato. In Premier nonostante l'età segna ancora.
Il fatto che Gollum abbia vinto il pallone d'oro e segnare la bellezza di due gol fino ad ora nel campionato francese significa che bisogna rivalutarlo. Non dico che non sia un fenomeno eh, dico solo che forse c'è stato troppo hipe per uno che è rimasto nellos tesso orticello per secoli.

Mi sarei aspettato di più quest'anno onestamente, passa la CL ma non può fare cosi schifo quest'anno dai.. lo scorso anno ha fatto 40 gol. Non si può passare da 40 a nemmeno 10 reti.. è imbarazzante


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non credo abbia mai preso le botte che prendevano Diego e Marco. Ovvio che le ha prese, stiamo pur parlando del giocatore più forte della passata decade, ma nulla in confronto alle botte da orbi di una volta.


Si chiaro. Oggi i giocatori sono molto piu tutelati.

Ma alla fine il discorso non si puo ridurre a questo. Messi ha regalato almeno dieci anni di calcio meraviglioso. Poi ognuno appartiene alla propria epoca. Per me i confronti sono sempre sbagliati (seppure consideri Diego il piu grande sportivo di ogni epoca, paragonabile solo a Mohamed Ali).


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uscito dopo 10 minuti tra le lacrime. La stessa cosa per Cristina.


Infatti. Vedi già ora che stanno ritornando un Po le marcature vecchio stampo alla Bremer il tanto decantato Vlahovic in 3 partite non ha toccato letteralmente palla.

Il marcare a2 metri e il marcare a mutanda sono 2 cose molto diverse.


----------



## malos (14 Marzo 2022)

Ho visto distrattamente ieri la partita del PSG per vedere Adli. Messi ha fatto un assist per il primo gol fantastico. Uno dei suoi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uscito dopo 10 minuti tra le lacrime. La stessa cosa per Cristina.


sono daccordo con lineker, difficile paragonare le epoche. Potrei dirti che se le botte di 30 anni fa le dessero alla velocità con cui si gioca oggi (conta, eccome), le carriere dei giocatori durerebbero tre anni. Abbassare il livello dei contrasti, oggi, è obbligatorio, non è questione di fighetteria. Una volta saranno anche stati più tecnici, ma quanto ad atletismo un quinto di oggi. E te lo dice uno di 56 anni che quel calcio l'ha amato, eccome.


----------



## Prealpi (14 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si chiaro. Oggi i giocatori sono molto piu tutelati.
> 
> Ma alla fine il discorso non si puo ridurre a questo. Messi ha regalato almeno dieci anni di calcio meraviglioso. Poi ognuno appartiene alla propria epoca. Per me i confronti sono sempre sbagliati (seppure consideri Diego il piu grande sportivo di ogni epoca, paragonabile solo a Mohamed Ali).


Come sportivo aggiungerei anche Michael Jordan


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già. Diventa difficile paragonare campioni di epoche diverse.
> Comunque Messi è tutt'altro che una fighetta in campo.
> Certo quello di ora è calato, ma al suo apice era una bestia anche sul piano atletico e di botte ne prendeva eccome.


Le botte che dici tu 30 anni fa erano caramelle.

Se Messi veniva marcato a mutanda ogni 2 partite era espulso per frustrazione.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> sono daccordo con lineker, difficile paragonare le epoche. Potrei dirti che se le botte di 30 anni fa le dessero alla velocità con cui si gioca oggi (conta, eccome), le carriere dei giocatori durerebbero tre anni. Abbassare il livello dei contrasti, oggi, è obbligatorio, non è questione di fighetteria. Una volta saranno anche stati più tecnici, ma quanto ad atletismo un quinto di oggi. E te lo dice uno di 56 anni che quel calcio l'ha amato, eccome.



Mah Egidio io potrei risponderti che 30 anni fa non è che si dessero le botte al rallentatore...
Se questi campioni di plastica avessero giocato 30 anni fa invece di fare le fighette,avrebbero dovuto ingaggiare dei bodyguard che li sorvegliassero in campo.
Poi tecnicamente non discuto che siano i due migliori giocatori della passata decade ma mettili in un contesto come quello di 30 anni fa e avrei voluto vederli con i Bruno o i Kohler e i Gentile.
Oggi se facessi allenare Van Basten e Maradona, con i metodi odierni,sarebbero ancora i migliori. Di Stefano sarebbe Di Stefano oggi come 50 anni fa.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vero. Se giocava fuori da quella squadra se li sognava 7 palloni d'oro.
> 
> Al contrario Ronaldo ha dimostrato di fare la differenza ovunque.


Che pagliaccio che è 
Un po’ il suo mito si sgonfia. Vuole stare nel suo orticello a fare il capetto


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Van Basten ha potuto giocare solo un mondiale rispetto alle 4-5 partecipazioni anonime di Leuccio. Non mischiamo capre e cavoli.



uno non l'ha giocato perchè manco si qualificato, decidi te se è peggio giocare mondiali anonimi o manco qualificarsi


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Le botte che dici tu 30 anni fa erano caramelle.
> 
> Se Messi veniva marcato a mutanda ogni 2 partite era espulso per frustrazione.


Anche io ho una certa eta e il calcio passato lo ricordo, eppure ritengo certi discorsi una mitizzazione del passato che si fa sistematicamente in ogni sport ("eh ma avrei voluto vedere Djokovic contro Borg... con le racchette di legno non avrebbe vinto neanche un game").

Io credo che anche trenta anni fa Messi, al suo apice, avrebbe fatto ammattire tutte le difese come ha fatto nella sua epoca perchè è stato (e in parte è ancora) un fuoriclasse immenso, con una tecnica incredibile, in conduzione di palla soprattutto.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> uno non l'ha giocato perchè manco si qualificato, decidi te se è peggio giocare mondiali anonimi o manco qualificarsi



Io direi che è peggio giocarli da giocatore più forte del mondo con squadre competitive ed essere sempre sbertucciato dagli avversari
Ah, visto che parliamo di Van Basten l' unico mondiale che giocò lo fece in non perfette condizioni fisiche mentre se l' Olanda ha un trofeo in bacheca lo deve quasi esclusivamente a lui.


----------



## malos (14 Marzo 2022)

Ho visto distrattamente ieri la partita del PSG per vedere Adli. Messi ha fatto un assist per il primo gol fantastico. Uno dei suoi.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Come sportivo aggiungerei anche Michael Jordan


Personalmente ritengo Jordan un gradino sotto, piu elitario come fenomeno, molto (troppo) USA rispetto a Ali e Diego, invece campioni trasversali e "totali".

Inoltre Jordan era un individualista, accentratore, campione di agonismo... mentre Ali e Diego univano e uniscono tutt'ora, simboli anche di un certo tipo di ideali che (secondo me) restano immortali oltrepassando i confini dello sport.

Anche per questo motivo, anzi soprattutto per questo motivo, il declino di Messi è piu laconico e triste di quello di Maradona, nonostante Diego piu che un declino abbia fatto davvero un tracollo.

Con Diego avevo la sensazione, sempre avuta, che sarebbe diventato un giorno immortale. Invece Messi ho sempre pensato che un giorno qualcuno mi chiederà: chi era questo Messi? Era davvero cosi forte?


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mah Egidio io potrei risponderti che 30 anni fa non è che si dessero le botte al rallentatore...
> Se questi campioni di plastica avessero giocato 30 anni fa invece di fare le fighette,avrebbero dovuto ingaggiare dei bodyguard che li sorvegliassero in campo.
> Poi tecnicamente non discuto che siano i due migliori giocatori della passata decade ma mettili in un contesto come quello di 30 anni fa e avrei voluto vederli con i Bruno o i Kohler e i Gentile.
> Oggi se facessi allenare Van Basten e Maradona, con i metodi odierni,sarebbero ancora i migliori. Di Stefano sarebbe Di Stefano oggi come 50 anni fa.


si giocava al rallentatore, basta guardare le partite. fai un contrasto a quelle velocità e a quelle di adesso e ti rendi conto della differenza


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> si giocava al rallentatore, basta guardare le partite. fai un contrasto a quelle velocità e a quelle di adesso e ti rendi conto della differenza



Egidio io le vedevo le partite di allora e anche quelle primae si i ritmi erano diversi ma garantito che se Gentile avesse riservato a Messi lo stesso trattamento che riservò a Maradona avremmo ritrovato Leuccio sul letto di morte con l' estrema unzione.


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2022)

ahaha l'hanno preso a mazzate per tutto il torneo in brasile, c'aveva la gamba rossa di sangue a fine match con la colombia


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Egidio io le vedevo le partite di allora e anche quelle primae si i ritmi erano diversi ma garantito che se Gentile avesse riservato a Messi lo stesso trattamento che riservò a Maradona avremmo ritrovato Leuccio sul letto di morte con l' estrema unzione.


le guardavi allora ma se le guardi adesso ti accorgi della differenza che è abissale. Adesso si marca sullo spazio e in velocità (difatti lo stesso Gentile dice che non esistono più marcatori ma "occupatori di spazio"), anche da parte delle squadre di chi si proclama "marcatore a uomo" (Gasperini, Juric e co). La dimostrazione di quello che dico io è che nonostante la preparazione, palestra, alimentazione, ecc. dato il numero di partite, i fisici tiratissimi, ecc., gli infortuni sono più numerosi e frequenti, anche in giocatori che sono delle bestie. Se si lasciasse legnare come allora NESSUNO durerebbe due anni, neppure le bestie come Ibra. E' cambiato il gioco e i confronti non si possono fare. Anche il campo proporzionalmente è diventato più piccolo, per esempio. Ora i giocatori fanno 10/12 km a partita. Solo dieci anni fa ne facevano 1/2 meno.


----------



## sacchino (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.


E non potevi restarci lo scorso anno??? Idiota.


----------



## cris (14 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Che fesso a lasciare il Barcellona, era scontato che finisse così. Sono curioso di vedere se i blaugrana se lo riprenderanno, ora che hanno una squadra giovane in rampa di lancio, per me sarebbe un errore.


Lo sceicco gli fara finire il contratto


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non credo abbia mai preso le botte che prendevano Diego e Marco. Ovvio che le ha prese, stiamo pur parlando del giocatore più forte della passata decade, ma nulla in confronto alle botte da orbi di una volta.


piccolo OT: in questo periodo ho scoperto un sito che è un archivio di vecchie partite di calcio e sto guardando diverse partite anni 80. 
Praticamente era un altro mondo. Licenza di uccidere, falli tattici a iosa e senza ammonizione, falli da ultimo uomo senza ammonizione, botte da orbi. Andare in trasferta al Maracanà di Belgrado o al Bernabeu era come andare in un'arena coi tori (ma quanto picchiava e quanto ha ladrato il Real in quegli anni?). Un'altra cosa che ho notato è che c'erano almeno 2/3 errori arbitrali clamorosi a partita e almeno 2/3 fuorigioco inesistenti a partita (specialmente contro di noi che praticavamo la trappola, spesso venivamo graziati, si vede che i guardalinee dell'epoca non erano preparati), eppure non si protestava molto, anzi. Chiuso OT


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> in nazionale ha fatto 80 gol (e una cinquantina di assist), togli gli europei che giocano con andorra e lussemburgo ogni anno e poi vedi quanti ne hanno fatti di più, siamo nel 2022 e ancora c'è sta leggenda che messi in nazionale sia una specie di giovinco, anche dopo una copa america vinta da trascinatore che l'argentina non vinceva da 30 anni.


Concordo (chi si rivede...). Messi in nazionale ha fatto bene, ma sulla vittoria della Copa America c'è da dire che è arrivata al suo sesto tentativo, quindi non lo osannerei troppo.

Ovviamente la tua frecciatina sugli europei non poteva mancare, ma possibile che si finisce per parlare sempre di Europa e Ronaldo quando si parla di Messi e viceversa? Comunque, cogliendo la palla al balzo, ci sarà un motivo se solo CR7 ha fatto 115 gol in nazionale con uno scarto, sugli europei, di più di 30 gol? Dai su...


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Marzo 2022)

Comunque è molto fastidioso che gente prima vuole andare " tipo Lukaku" e poi quando le cose non funzionano vogliono tornare, troppo facile tornare dalla moglie quando con l'altra non ha funzionato, troppo facile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2022)

@Snake ho appena visto che Lionel Messi ha fatto ben 20 gol contro Algeria, Albania, Guatemala, Iran, Hong Kong, Panama, Haiti e Nicaragua. Ah, non ho contato quelli contro la Bolivia, altrimenti non oso immaginare il conto.


----------



## numero 3 (14 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Egidio io le vedevo le partite di allora e anche quelle primae si i ritmi erano diversi ma garantito che se Gentile avesse riservato a Messi lo stesso trattamento che riservò a Maradona avremmo ritrovato Leuccio sul letto di morte con l' estrema unzione.



Dai su, se vogliamo confrontare le epoche confrontiamo anche la velocità...
Gentile ( come Bruno , Passarella, Krol etc etc)mettici tu chi vuoi....andavano a 2 km allora.
La velocità di un giocatore attuale è sovrumana rispetto agli anni 70/80.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2022)

Va all inter


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Concordo (chi si rivede...). Messi in nazionale ha fatto bene, ma sulla vittoria della Copa America c'è da dire che è arrivata al suo sesto tentativo, quindi non lo osannerei troppo.
> 
> Ovviamente la tua frecciatina sugli europei non poteva mancare, ma possibile che si finisce per parlare sempre di Europa e Ronaldo quando si parla di Messi e viceversa? Comunque, cogliendo la palla al balzo, ci sarà un motivo se solo CR7 ha fatto 115 gol in nazionale con uno scarto, sugli europei, di più di 30 gol? Dai su...



chi si rivede  

è la verità, i numeri degli europei sono drogati, vai a vedere il massimo di gol segnati dai sudamericani e confrontalo con quelli europei, non è ronaldo il punto, quelli sudamericani non giocano contro squadre che non hanno letteralmente giocatori professionisti, tipo andorra, lussemburgo e compagnia bella. lukaku ha 27 anni e sta già a 70 gol in nazionale, guarda la top 10 e noterai un dominio di attaccanti europei che sarà ancora più marcato tra 15 anni visto che ormai si giocano sempre più partite.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> chi si rivede
> 
> è la verità, i numeri degli europei sono drogati, vai a vedere il massimo di gol segnati dai sudamericani e confrontalo con quelli europei, non è ronaldo il punto, quelli sudamericani non giocano contro squadre che non hanno letteralmente giocatori professionisti, tipo andorra, lussemburgo e compagnia bella. lukaku ha 27 anni e sta già a 70 gol in nazionale, guarda la top 10 e noterai un dominio di attaccanti europei che sarà ancora più marcato tra 15 anni visto che ormai si giocano sempre più partite.


Spero stai bene comunque, che sia tutto ok.

Tornando on topic sì, c'è una leggera differenza, ma contro scappati di casa ci giocano tutti. Sopra ti ho inserito i gol fatti da Messi contro alcune squadrette, faccio copia incolla.

Lionel Messi ha fatto ben 20 gol contro Algeria, Albania, Guatemala, Iran, Hong Kong, Panama, Haiti e Nicaragua. Poi seguono 8 gol contro la Bolivia, altri contro squadre africane di bassa lega o nazionali sudamericane scarse. 

Ronaldo ne ha fatti tipo 55 contro Lussemburgo, Far Oer e compagnia, ma questo equivale per tutti. La bravura di questi due fenomeni è anche quella di non saltare mai una partita. Prima dell'inizio di questa stagione, questi due signori hanno giocato DI MEDIA, entrambi, 56 partite ogni anno!
Infatti, tutti e due hanno già disputato più di 1000 partite in carriera


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Spero stai bene comunque, che sia tutto ok.
> 
> Tornando on topic sì, c'è una leggera differenza, ma contro scappati di casa ci giocano tutti. Sopra ti ho inserito i gol fatti da Messi contro alcune squadrette, faccio copia incolla.
> 
> ...



sono d'accordo, quello che voglio dire è che se messi giocasse in europa avrebbe molti più gol, ma questo vale anche per un suarez o batistuta


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Marzo 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Dai su, se vogliamo confrontare le epoche confrontiamo anche la velocità...
> Gentile ( come Bruno , Passarella, Krol etc etc)mettici tu chi vuoi....andavano a 2 km allora.
> La velocità di un giocatore attuale è sovrumana rispetto agli anni 70/80.



Mah, sovrumana.Io dico solo che il livello qualitativo è sceso di molto e se restiamo alla serie A vedo parecchi scarponi indecenti che negli anni 80 appena inserie C avrebbero giocato. Velocità poi che,se va a discapito della qualità del gesto tecnico, sinceramente a me da appassionato dispiace.
Ah, hai menzionato difensori come Krol, Passerella, Bruno. Ma perché non nominare Baresi che era una scheggia sul breve e sul lungo.Con la palla ovviamente. Maldini ad esempio era un treno. Potrei nominare Vierchowood e chissà quanti altri. Tu confondi ritmo partita con velocità. Sono cose diverse.


----------



## kekkopot (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.


AHAHAHAH che senza palle.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> in nazionale ha fatto 80 gol (e una cinquantina di assist), togli gli europei che giocano con andorra e lussemburgo ogni anno e poi vedi quanti ne hanno fatti di più, siamo nel 2022 e ancora c'è sta leggenda che messi in nazionale sia una specie di giovinco, anche dopo una copa america vinta da trascinatore che l'argentina non vinceva da 30 anni.


Non è mai stato un leader, a maggior ragione nell’Argentina, tranne ai mondiali Under 20 del 2005.
Che i numeri siano dalla sua parte anche in nazionale non ci piove, ma in nazionale non hanno MAI dato l’impressione di essere il fenomeno che è sempre stato al Barca.
Questo gli si “rimprovera” non altro.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.



Messi farebbe bene a ritirarsi.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Marzo 2022)

Lo prenderà il Monza...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2022)

capisco criticarlo adesso a 35 anni, ma criticare la carriera.... è da pazzi.
è stato il migliore per 10 anni.
questo non vuol dire che sia meglio di maradona, ma è stato il migliore della sua epoca.
il barca lo ha aiutato come lui ha aiutato il barca, perchè senza messi non avrebbero vinto neanche a briscola.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> capisco criticarlo adesso a 35 anni, ma criticare la carriera.... è da pazzi.
> è stato il migliore per 10 anni.
> questo non vuol dire che sia meglio di maradona, ma è stato il migliore della sua epoca.
> *il barca lo ha aiutato come lui ha aiutato il barca, perchè senza messi non avrebbero vinto neanche a briscola.*


Questo non possiamo saperlo. Prima di Messi il Barcellona comunque stava già in rampa di lancio con la Cl vinta nel 2006. Aveva comunque una signora squadra. Magari prendevano altri al posto di Messi e vincevano la CL.

Con Messi hanno vinto 3 Champions. Secondo me anche senza due le portavano a casa. Avrebbero vinto di meno ma avrebbero vinto, ora sembra che il Barcellona sia la squadra di bidoni.

Messi invece, probabile che sarebbe ora a lavorare in una fabbrica in Argentina.. chissà


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> capisco criticarlo adesso a 35 anni, ma criticare la carriera.... è da pazzi.
> è stato il migliore per 10 anni.
> questo non vuol dire che sia meglio di maradona, ma è stato il migliore della sua epoca.
> il barca lo ha aiutato come lui ha aiutato il barca, perchè senza messi non avrebbero vinto neanche a briscola.


Diciamo che si completavano.

Il Barca avrebbe vinto molto meno senza Messi, ma Messi senza il Barca che fine avrebbe fatto?

La tipologia di gioco del barca era l'ideale per esaltarne le qualità.

80% di posesso, Messi doveva occuparsi degli ultimi metri, con una squadra diversa con linee più larghe e più lunghe Messi avrebbe avuto un sacco di problemi soprattutto per costituzione fisica.

Non inganni l'età, semplicemente si trova in una realtà tattica a lui non congeniale.


----------



## Gamma (15 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo AS Messi avrebbe deciso di lasciare il PSG. Il padre dell’argentino avrebbe riallacciato i contatti con il Barcellona. I francesi però, per motivi di immagine, non sarebbero molto propensi a lasciarlo partire.



Da pazzi criticare messi come calciatore.
È in fase calante, poco ma sicuro, ma questo calo esagerato è frutto di tantissimi fattori, non è giusto fa ricadere tutto su di lui.

Ha sbagliato a mettersi in gioco a 35 anni e in fase calante e soprattutto, ha sbagliato destinazione, perché il PSG non è una squadra di calcio. Nessun giocatore viene valorizzato al PSG, nonostante tutti quei top player giochino in un campionato ridicolo qualitativamente.
Solo Mbappe, inspiegabilmente, gioca bene bene, ma ha dalla sua il fatto di essere giovane, di avere una carriera brillante davanti, questo magari lo stimola e non influisce sulle sue prestazioni nonostante il contesto da "anticalcio" che è il PSG. Poi non è un caso che Mbappe voglia andare via... si sarà rotto anche lui della Ligue 1 e del PSG, giustamente.

Ma vi ricordate cos'era Neymar al Barcellona? Sarà anche un po' pagliaccio, un simulatore, uno che salta le partite per il compleanno della sorella, ma calcisticamente era davvero tanta tanta roba. Al PSG è stato la metà di quel calciatore.

Quella squadra è un ambiente completamente diverso dagli altri, secondo me neanche si respira calcio al centro sportivo della squadra parigina(che sarà uno dei più all'avanguardia del mondo, non lo metto in dubbio).

Questo per dire che Messi non si può discutere qualitativamente, è stato per 15 anni al top nel mondo, così come non si può discutere Cristiano Ronaldo.
Se Messi avesse lasciato il Barcellona a 28 anni per, non so, un Liverpool con un progetto serio, io sono sicuro che avrebbe fatto benissimo lo stesso, dopo un giustificato periodo di adattamento.
Messi è solo calcio, il PSG non lo è e mai lo sarà se continueranno a gestirlo in questo modo, è normalissimo che l'amore non sia sbocciato.
Ma davvero pensate che qualitativamente Messi non sia capace di segnare contro il Reims o il Bordeaux? Suvvia, è ovvio che sia una questione psicologica, con la testa Messi al PSG non c'è mai andato. Qui entra in gioco il suo vero limite: il carattere. Ronaldo fa bene ovunque va, Messi fa più fatica. Ma Messi non conosce manco l'inglese, è palese che questa vita da "nomade" non sia nelle sue corde, ciò non deve portare a discuterlo come calciatore perché è ridicolo.
Come se dicessero "sì, forte Maldini, ma è rimasto sempre al Milan, non si è mai messo in gioco", quindi? Resta il difensore più forte della storia, punto.

Tornasse al Barcellona farebbe ancora 20 gol e 20 assist, ci metto la mano sul fuoco.

Non sarebbe mai dovuto andare via, ma visti i problemi in Liga e nel Barcellona(e la sua partenza forzata) avrebbe dovuto scegliere una meta diversa, dove il calcio è calcio, non dove il calcio è "un ammasso di giocatori costosi per vincere la Champions".
Poteva andare al City di Guardiola, ad esempio, sarebbe stato anche romanticamente più bello.

Comunque ha detto bene Suarez, il tifoso di calcio ha la memoria corta.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> capisco criticarlo adesso a 35 anni, ma criticare la carriera.... è da pazzi.
> è stato il migliore per 10 anni.
> questo non vuol dire che sia meglio di maradona, ma è stato il migliore della sua epoca.
> il barca lo ha aiutato come lui ha aiutato il barca, perchè senza messi non avrebbero vinto neanche a briscola.


Infatti ha regalato (e in parte lo fa ancora) magie per dieci anni, con alcune perle assolute che resteranno indelebili nella storia del calcio per la bellezza tecnica con cui le ha fatte.

Inutile dire ca..te ragazzi: se esiste il calcio e continua ad essere seguito da miliardi di persone è grazie a quelli come Messi, un dio del calcio e basta. Al quale bisogna dire solo grazie, perchè oltre ad essere un dio ha sempre mantenuto anche un atteggiamento fantastico ed esemplare, da vero campione.

Leggere critiche alla sua carriera è semplicemente ridicolo.

Un po' come dire... Beethoven non suonava in fondo cosi bene, Mozart era piu bravo 

PS: Diego era un'altra cosa per me, ma lo era rispetto a qualunque altro sportivo.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Come sportivo aggiungerei anche Michael Jordan


Io ci metto dentro anche Eddy Merckx.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Da pazzi criticare messi come calciatore.
> È in fase calante, poco ma sicuro, ma questo calo esagerato è frutto di tantissimi fattori, non è giusto fa ricadere tutto su di lui.
> 
> Ha sbagliato a mettersi in gioco a 35 anni e in fase calante e soprattutto, ha sbagliato destinazione, perché il PSG non è una squadra di calcio. Nessun giocatore viene valorizzato al PSG, nonostante tutti quei top player giochino in un campionato ridicolo qualitativamente.
> ...


Secondo me ha sbagliato ad andare in una squadra di figurine. Lo ha fatto per i soldi e l'ambizione della Champions, per essere sempre al top.

Forse per il suo bene sarebbe dovuto andare in un club che lo accogliesse come una famiglia, cucendogli la squadra addosso.
Non so se il City fosse il suo ambiente, neanche. Per me sarebbe stato il momento di fare una scelta diversa ma tant'è. E' comunque Messi e visto che chiede comunque 30 milioni l'anno come minimo, piu mi pare 50 e passa di commissioni, le società che lo potevano prendere era quelle, giusto PSG e forse un altro paio.

Parigi non è proprio il suo ambiente, la sua realtà, è davvero un pesce fuor d'acqua.

Un peccato perchè è comunque in grado di regalare magie come nessun altro, anche a 35 anni.


----------



## Marilson (15 Marzo 2022)

Puo' fare la riserva di Messiah e Saelemaekers a destra


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo non possiamo saperlo. Prima di Messi il Barcellona comunque stava già in rampa di lancio con la Cl vinta nel 2006. Aveva comunque una signora squadra. Magari prendevano altri al posto di Messi e vincevano la CL.
> 
> Con Messi hanno vinto 3 Champions. Secondo me anche senza due le portavano a casa. Avrebbero vinto di meno ma avrebbero vinto, ora sembra che il Barcellona sia la squadra di bidoni.
> 
> Messi invece, probabile che sarebbe ora a lavorare in una fabbrica in Argentina.. chissà


quella del 2006 era una squadra molto diversa negli uomini e modo di giocare. quella di guardiola senza messi per me sarebbe stata tutt'altra cosa. magari vincevano anche ma lui dava la vera forza.
comunque ovviamente non c'è la controprova.


----------



## Gamma (15 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha sbagliato ad andare in una squadra di figurine. Lo ha fatto per i soldi e l'ambizione della Champions, per essere sempre al top.
> 
> Forse per il suo bene sarebbe dovuto andare in un club che lo accogliesse come una famiglia, cucendogli la squadra addosso.
> Non so se il City fosse il suo ambiente, neanche. Per me sarebbe stato il momento di fare una scelta diversa ma tant'è. E' comunque Messi e visto che chiede comunque 30 milioni l'anno come minimo, piu mi pare 50 e passa di commissioni, le società che lo potevano prendere era quelle, giusto PSG e forse un altro paio.
> ...



Esatto, pare che per una stagione no(tale per mille motivi) Messi sia diventato Giaccherini, memoria davvero corta.

Era proprio la squadra peggiore che potesse scegliere, anche perché secondo me il PSG non è l'ambiente adatto per nessuno o quasi, figuriamoci per chi è stati abituato all'amore dei tifosi e all'atmosfera di famiglia blaugrana.
Poi per forza di cose, come dici tu, le opzioni possibili sono state pochissime, ma probabilmente avrebbe dovuto rinunciare a qualcosa in termini di ingaggio e commissioni per scegliere una realtà più adatta.

Io spero che torni al Barcellona il prossimo anno, anche se non sarà semplice.


----------

